# My Home Town & High School In The Movies



## SharkBike (Apr 15, 2005)

I just heard an interview with Doug Liman talking about his upcoming film called "Jumper" with Hayden Christensen. Turns out they filmed part of it in my home town...and at my high school. Even cooler, the film's writer, David Goyer, graduated the year after I did, and I knew him a bit.

From IMDB & Wikipedia:

The movie "Jumper" takes place in Ann Arbor, Michigan. The high school depicted in the movie is called Huron High School and area teenagers were allowed an open call to appear as extras in the movies scenes in and around the school. One hundred students were chosen from Huron to be extras for the movie. The screenplay of Jumper was written by Huron High School graduate David S. Goyer and is scheduled for a February 2008 release.

Anybody seen it yet?

(Too bad Hayden Christensen is in it...can't stand his "acting".)


----------



## ncon (Sep 14, 2005)

Wasn't Hayden Christensen the sulky young chap who played/became Darth Vader in the earlier parts of Star Wars??


----------



## SharkBike (Apr 15, 2005)

ncon said:


> Wasn't Hayden Christensen the sulky young chap who played/became Darth Vader in the earlier parts of Star Wars??


Yes...made me want to puke.


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

I havent seen it but it looks great.....


----------



## Stan (Aug 7, 2003)

The bonus is that Sam Jackson's in the film, that should make it worth a look.


----------



## Silver Hawk (Dec 2, 2003)

Stan said:


> The bonus is that Sam Jackson's in the film, that should make it worth a look.


Not necessarily, he's done a few turkeys in his time..."_The Negotiator_" spring to mind.


----------



## JoT (Aug 12, 2003)

Jumper ... the previews have been all over the place .. one of the stars Jamie Bell was on a talk-show over the weekend, quite a cool thing having it shot in your home town









I have no such claims to fame except for a excerpt form the film "51st State" (not recommended despite having Samuel L Jackson in a leading role!) . Part of it was filmed in a street I spent my early years in Liverpool, although in the film they pretend it's Manchester. They film in and around a pub called the Yew Tree on the corner of Finch Lane and Haydn Road ... I lived on Haydn at the end of the clip they are chased up Haydn Rd, I lived just up from the pub ..... it was rough when I was a kid and it is dire now!

The relevant part is from 1'40"


----------



## mrteatime (Oct 25, 2006)

my only claim was in the piss poor british film 'green street'. it was a film based on the West Ham "firm" The Inter city fim" (ICF) which they called "the green street elite" (GSE) It was based all around Upton Park and Plaistow (pronounced "Plarstow"







)

The pub they used was down a road called harold road, and my old child hood home was right next to the pub. In fact, they used loads of locations that i grew up around (green street, queens market).

The fact that the film, was, in fact total dog-****, and they cockney accents even worse, i still bought the DVD.

If your wondering what film it is....its got that fella from "the lord of my ring" or what ever its called init.

If anyone would like to borrow the film hen please let me know......

(dont think anyone will take me up on it.......it really is shockingly *****)


----------



## JoT (Aug 12, 2003)

JoT said:


> Jumper ... the previews have been all over the place .. one of the stars Jamie Bell was on a talk-show over the weekend, quite a cool thing having it shot in your home town
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It would help if I posted the link


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

Wossy reviewd Jumper last night, hated it and hated Hayden Christensen even more


----------



## JoT (Aug 12, 2003)

pg tips said:


> Wossy reviewd Jumper last night, hated it and hated Hayden Christensen even more


What a two faced git, he was fawning all over Jamie Bell in his Friday night programme!


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

He seemed to like Jamie Bell's performance. But yes he is two faced, comes with the teritory, it's a catch 22 when you host a light entertainment chat show. You need the guests who are promoing their book / film / album etc to make the show. You have to lick arse or they won't appear. It then leaves you wide open when you try to play the critic.

I prefer Mark Kermode's film reviews on 5 live.


----------

